# extender y proporcionar (plural)



## güeragirl

Por favor, ¿alguien me puede ayudar? 

La frase:

Extender una cadena de suministro a través de países múltiples y proporcionar bienes y servicios a clientes extranjeros *traen* retos tanto logísticos como financieros a aun las empresas grandes.  

Se necesita el plural, ¿verdad? Gracias de antemano...


----------



## flljob

Sí porque extender y proporcionar son los sujetos.

Saludos


----------



## güeragirl

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, no es así. Si el sujeto se compone de dos o más *infinitivos* no precedidos de artículo, el verbo se pone en *singular*: _Comer poco y cenar aun menos *es* provechoso para la salud._ Lo mismo ocurre cuando los sujetos son demostrativos o pronombres *neutros* (_Aquello que dijiste anoche y lo que mi padre ya sabía lo *alarmó* mucho_) o cuando los sujetos son proposiciones precedidas por _que_ (_No *es* posible que se cometan tantos crímenes y que la sociedad prospere. El que lo digas y el que lo hagas me *importa* poco_). 
La única excepción es en el caso de que haya contradicción o reciprocidad entre los sujetos: _Holgazanear y aprender son incompatibles. Aquello que dijiste anoche y lo que mi padre ya sabía se contradicen._


----------



## bikepower

No he podido reprimir el impulso: la respuesta de MarieSuzanne es EXCELENTE.


----------



## Gochna

Wow, MarieSuzanne, chapeau!

Yo también pensé como flljob, pero tus ejemplos y explicaciones son excelentes!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Gracias. Pero no es mérito mío. Lo he copiado de un maravillosos apéndice gramatical (extraído, según creo, de la gramática de Bello).


----------



## güeragirl

Pues muchísimas gracias por corregirme -- ¡me ha ayudado mucho!


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> No, no es así. Si el sujeto se compone de dos o más *infinitivos* no precedidos de artículo, el verbo se pone en *singular*: _Comer poco y cenar aun menos *es* provechoso para la salud._ Lo mismo ocurre cuando los sujetos son demostrativos o pronombres *neutros* (_Aquello que dijiste anoche y lo que mi padre ya sabía lo *alarmó* mucho_) o cuando los sujetos son proposiciones precedidas por _que_ (_No *es* posible que se cometan tantos crímenes y que la sociedad prospere. El que lo digas y el que lo hagas me *importa* poco_).
> La única excepción es en el caso de que haya contradicción o reciprocidad entre los sujetos: _Holgazanear y aprender son incompatibles. Aquello que dijiste anoche y lo que mi padre ya sabía se contradicen._


Lo siguiente Gil y gaya lo comenta en relación a la falta de concordancia con fines estilísticos, bajo el epígrafe de *Pluralidad gramatical y sentido unitario*. Es decir, los sujetos son varios pero se les quiere dar un sentido unitario: 
Los infinitivos, en su calidad de substantivos (*sic*), *pueden* (_no dice deben_) reunirse como sujetos de un verbo en singular, sobre todo si van sin artículo, o si un solo artículo se antepone al primero de ellos: _Comer, beber, pasear y no hacer nada, le arruinó en poco tiempo_ (o *le arruinaron*).

Gil y Gaya, Samuel. _Curso superior de sintaxis española_. Bibliograf, Barcelona. Págs. 34 y 35.

Saludos

¿Nos das tu bibliografía?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

"Gramática de la lengua castellana", de Andrés Bello, págs, 539-540.


----------



## flljob

En conclusión, el infinitivo funciona como sustantivo. El verbo concuerda con su sujeto. Si hay más de un sujeto, el verbo tiene que estar en plural. Si hay dos infinitivos, hay dos sujetos. Por lo tanto, el verbo tiene que ir en plural. Claro, tienes que tomar en cuenta el sentido que le quieras dar a tu oración (sujeto unitario o compuesto).

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Según Bello, el infinitivo funciona como un sustantivo normal cuando va precedido por artículo. Si no, funciona como neutro.


----------



## flljob

Lo feo, lo cursi y lo estruendoso se unieron para crear la quebradita.

Son neutros y no dejan de ser un sujeto compuesto por tres sustantivos que concuerdan con _se unieron_.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, supongo que a las excepciones que cita Bello (de reciprocidad y contradicción) habría que agregar la de verbos (como unir) que implican la participación de varios.


----------



## güeragirl

Entonces, para aclarar mi ejemplo -- ¿sería bien usar un verbo singular *o* plural?


----------



## flljob

Yo usaría el plural, y ya te di mis razones con bibliografía.

Saludos

Esperemos a Gochna y a Bikepower.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues yo usaría el singular. No sólo porque lo dice Bello, sino porque es lo que mejor me suena.
Flljob, en una frase como _Reír y divertirse no me parece apropiado en este momento_, ¿serías capaz de usar el plural _no me parecen apropiados_?


----------



## flljob

Reír y divertirse *tiene* un sentido unitario en tu ejemplo. También _el ir y venir de la gente me *enoja*_. Pero si dices: reír estruendosamente cuando se está en misa y divertirse durante un funeral *indican* mala educación.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En tu cita de Gili Gaya (que concuerda con lo que dice la Academia en su _Esbozo de una nueva gramática_, p. 390), omitiste el ejemplo incluido de Cervantes: _Todo lo que dices, Cipión, entiendo; y el decirlo tú y entenderlo yo me *causa* nueva admiración y nueva maravilla _(Cervantes, _Coloquio de los perros_). Pareciera que los literatos prefieren esta opción.
Gili Gaya también dice, como Bello, que "dos o más demostrativos neutros son equivalentes, para la concordancia, a uno solo en singular: _Todo esto, y algo más, motivó mi zozobra; Esto y lo que se temía de la tropa precipitó la resolución." _(p. 35). Lo cual refuerza la teoría de considerar sujetos neutros los infinitivos sin artículo y concordarlos en singular.


----------



## Gochna

En la frase de gueragirl:

_Extender una cadena de suministro a través de países múltiples y proporcionar bienes y servicios a clientes extranjeros *traen* retos tanto logísticos como financieros a aun las empresas grandes.  _

en mi primer reflejo hubiera puesto el plural. Después de haber leido las explicaciones de MarieSuzanne leí la frase otra vez y me pareció que con el verbo en singular tampoco sonaría mal.




flljob said:


> _Comer, beber, pasear y no hacer nada, le arruinó en poco tiempo_ (o *le arruinaron*).



Por otra parte, en el ejemplo de flljob "le arruinaron" por alguna razón desconocida me suena mal.

Creo que dentro de todo me inclinaría más a poner los verbos en singular al menos de que esos verbos impliquen la participación de sujetos multiples - contradecirse, unirse etc.

No soy nativa de castellano y recién lo estoy aprendiendo desde hace unos 4 a~nos, así que mi intuición no es infelizmente tan buena 

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> En tu cita de Gili Gaya (que concuerda con lo que dice la Academia en su _Esbozo de una nueva gramática_, p. 390), omitiste el ejemplo incluido de Cervantes: _Todo lo que dices, Cipión, entiendo; y el decirlo tú y entenderlo yo me *causa* nueva admiración y nueva maravilla _(Cervantes, _Coloquio de los perros_). Pareciera que los literatos prefieren esta opción.
> Gili Gaya también dice, como Bello, que "dos o más demostrativos neutros son equivalentes, para la concordancia, a uno solo en singular: _Todo esto, y algo más, motivó mi zozobra; Esto y lo que se temía de la tropa precipitó la resolución." _(p. 35). Lo cual refuerza la teoría de considerar sujetos neutros los infinitivos sin artículo y concordarlos en singular.


 Claro.
¿Te fijaste que él usa el plural en el primer ejemplo?

Y si nos vamos a lo normativo: un infinitivo puede sustituir a un sustantivo. Si hay dos sustantivos en función de sujeto, el sujeto es plural. El verbo tiene que concordar con su sujeto. 

También dije que dos o más infinitivos pueden ser un solo sujeto y te puse un ejemplo: El ir y venir de la gente me enferma. Porque yo le quiero dar un sentido unitario a ese ir y venir. También se lo puedo dar múltiple: El ir y el venir de la gente me *enferman*.

En fin, esperemos que nuestra güera no se haga bolas.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Con tanta discusión sobre singular o plural, creo que pasamos por alto otros detalles de la frase consultada. 



güeragirl said:


> Extender una cadena de suministro a través de países múltiples  *múltiples países *y proporcionar bienes y servicios a clientes extranjeros *traen  implica *retos tanto logísticos como financieros a aun  aun a las empresas grandes grandes empresas.


----------



## flljob

Gochna said:


> En la frase de gueragirl:
> 
> _Extender una cadena de suministro a través de países múltiples y proporcionar bienes y servicios a clientes extranjeros *traen* retos tanto logísticos como financieros a aun las empresas grandes. _
> Si las ves como una sola acción (como el ejemplo que puse de ir y venir) el verbo puede ir en singular. A mí me parece que están bien diferenciadas estas dos actividades.
> en mi primer reflejo hubiera puesto el plural. Después de haber leido las explicaciones de MarieSuzanne leí la frase otra vez y me pareció que con el verbo en singular tampoco sonaría mal.
> 
> Por otra parte, en el ejemplo de flljob "le arruinaron" por alguna razón desconocida me suena mal.
> ¿De veras te suena mal? Gil y Gaya lo pone así.
> 
> Creo que dentro de todo me inclinaría más a poner los verbos en singular al menos de que esos verbos impliquen la participación de sujetos multiples - contradecirse, unirse etc.
> 
> El problema es que en este caso los verbos son los sujetos: reír, divertirse, cantar, gozar son actividades placenteras. ¿Tú dirías _es actividad placentera_?
> 
> No soy nativa de castellano y recién lo estoy aprendiendo desde hace unos 4 a~nos, así que mi intuición no es infelizmente tan buena
> 
> Saludos.


 
El infinitivo puede tener función de sustantivo. A veces dos infinitivos se pueden tomar como una sola actividad (el ir y venir), pero no es necesariamente así.

Saludos


----------



## Gochna

!Es muy complicado todo esto!

Sí, "le arruinaron" me suena mal, lo que probablemente es la mejor prueba de mi intuición debil...

En el ejemplo que das: _reír, divertirse, cantar, gozar son actividades placenteras._
todo està bien, pero si sin cambiar el verbo principal de la frase (ser) digo: _reír, divertirse, cantar, gozar es lo único que sabes hacer! _Ya no me suena para nada ponerlo en plural.

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, los ejemplos con el verbo "ser" no sirven en esta cuestión, pues este verbo se caracteriza por poder concordar tanto con el sujeto como con el complemento predicativo (dado que sus funciones son intercambiables).


----------



## flljob

Gochna said:


> !Es muy complicado todo esto!
> 
> Sí, "le arruinaron" me suena mal, lo que probablemente es la mejor prueba de mi intuición debil...
> 
> En el ejemplo que das: _reír, divertirse, cantar, gozar son actividades placenteras._
> todo està bien, pero si sin cambiar el verbo principal de la frace (ser) digo: _reír, divertirse, cantar, gozar es lo único que sabes hacer! _Ya no me suena para nada ponerlo en plural.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


 
Me parece que en tu ejemplo se dice *es* porque siempre se concuerda con el atributo aunque el sujeto sea plural.

Saludos


----------



## Gochna

Sí claro, no pensé en esto.
A ver, 
_
Comer bien y hacer ejercicios ayuda a mantener buena salud_.  
"ayudan" me suena feo. 

¿Qué dicen?


----------



## bikepower

Pues si queréis mi opinión, me mantengo en la linea de MarieSuzanne : la unión hace la fuerza, el bloque puede frente a los elementos, y el verbo en singular.

Enhorabuena por tu español, Gochna.


----------



## flljob

La unión hace la fuerza. La razón no vale. Me suena a feminismo.
Repito: en el caso específico que propone Güeragirl yo usaría plural. En el ejemplo de Gochna cualquiera de los dos estaría bien para mí.

No es guerra. Se trata de llegar a una conclusión *racional*.

Saludos


----------



## bikepower

No, no, flljob, no me refería a la unión de personas, de pensamiento, sino a la de los sujetos.


----------



## Gochna

Bikepower, 
gracias 

Regresando al tema. En la frase original de güeragirl las dos opciones me suenan más o menos.
Mi conclusion más racional sería entonces de que cuando los infinitivos que cumplen la funccion de sujetos estan solamente divididos por comas o "y", me inclino más hacia el verbo en singular. Mi frase de hace un momento:

_Comer bien y hacer ejercicios ayuda a mantener buena salud_.  

Pero si con el infinitivo vienen nombres adjetivos y la frase es más larga, me suena bien (si no mejor ) el verbo en plural.

_Intentar de imponer su razón sin buenos argumentos y hacer todo para que los demás se pongan de acuerdo *no llevan* a solucionar el problema._ 

( Mi frase no es personal, no se molesten por favor  )

No llegó a encontrar mejor regla


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:





güeragirl said:


> Extender una cadena de suministro a través de múltiples países y proporcionar bienes y servicios a clientes extranjeros *trae* retos tanto logísticos como financieros a*ú*n a las grandes empresas.


 
Después de todo lo leído, el verbo en plural sólo me suena bien cuando el grupo de verbos-sujetos llevan artículo:

*El* extender una cadena de suministro y *el* proporcionar servicios *traen* retos.

Personalmente, jamás lo uso como insiste el respetable Flljob (con quien muchísimas veces concuerdo). Yo lo hago al estilo de Bello y la bella Suzanne.

Feliz noche


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Gracias, Milton, por el piropo. ¡Ventajas de no vernos las caras!


----------

